# Chairs



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2021)

Yesterday I was in College of the Ozarks in Branson, Missouri. I was astonished to see chairs like this. They are amazing. I also posted a couple pictures of a table.











Here is another display stand.


.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 7, 2021)

WOW!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 8, 2021)

That is a whole lotta patience fitting those chairs up. Is the species known or just labelled something like driftwood or "foundwood"? Looks a bit like remnant ERC is why I was asking.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 8, 2021)

Like fitting a puzzle together...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making:
That is a whole lotta patience fitting those chairs up. Is the species known or just labelled something like driftwood or "foundwood"? Looks a bit like remnant ERC is why I was asking.


Frank, they had a lot of cedar all around the lobby, so I'm guessing the chairs are all cedar with the exception of the seat bottoms and table top. those too could be cedar. When I get back to Ozark next week, I'll get on over to the college and get a better look....... I might try to duplicate one when I get back to Tucson from all my travels at the beginning of the new year......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 9, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Frank, they had a lot of cedar all around the lobby, so I'm guessing the chairs are all cedar with the exception of the seat bottoms and table top. those too could be cedar. When I get back to Ozark next week, I'll get on over to the college and get a better look....... I might try to duplicate one when I get back to Tucson from all my travels at the beginning of the new year......Jerry (in Tucson)


That would work beautifully in mesquite!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 9, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That would work beautifully in mesquite!


Heavy thought...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 9, 2021)

I made my wife a chair once.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 9, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I made my wife a chair once.
> 
> View attachment 215739


Looks painfully detailed. Nailed the rustic look as it sticks out and just screams bloody awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks painfully detailed. Nailed the rustic look as it sticks out and just screams bloody awesome.


PPPfffttt... you can do better than that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That would work beautifully in mesquite!


Yep, sure wood........


Mr. Peet said:


> Heavy thought...


Could be, but it's worth an effort at least......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks painfully detailed. Nailed the rustic look as it sticks out and just screams bloody awesome.



I think we need to coax @Mike Hill and @Gdurfey into bettering that because it looks like @Herb G. is looking for another description....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I think we need to coax @Mike Hill and @Gdurfey into bettering that because it looks like @Herb G. is looking for another description....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Sharp idea, sure they'll get to the point in an acute manner without dulling the edge of the subject.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 10, 2021)

Lil Mikey's Elucidation - OUCH!!! 'nuf said!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yesterday I was in College of the Ozarks in Branson, Missouri. I was astonished to see chairs like this. They are amazing. I also posted a couple pictures of a table.View attachment 215658View attachment 215659View attachment 215660
> 
> View attachment 215661
> 
> ...


East of here some did similar chair outta rhododendron roots long ago. The were awesome and the ones I've bought and sold - 'spensive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 10, 2021)

Notice the extra thorns on the seat & back?


----------

